
Strategies of abstraction - ehudla
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10539-006-9052-8/fulltext.html
======
ehudla
The classic 1966 paper is here (the link here is to a piece from a journal
issue commemorating that paper's 40th anniversary):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10961672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10961672)

------
DrScump
Here is the PDF:

[https://mechanism.ucsd.edu/teaching/models/levins.modelbuild...](https://mechanism.ucsd.edu/teaching/models/levins.modelbuilding.pdf)

~~~
ehudla
That's the old (1966) paper, not the 2006 reflections.

------
elviejo
It's behind a pay wall. I can't read it. :(

~~~
ehudla
Sorry about that. I don't know an open version.

